# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  صور امير المؤمنين الامام علي عليه السلام

## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]
صور تخص امامنا ومولانا امير المؤمنين علي 




أثر أقدام امير المؤمنين علي في مسجد الكوفة




مقام لأثر آخر لقدميه الشريفتين




محراب امير المؤمنين  في مسجد الكوفة




هذا المكان الذي كان يخطب فيه امير المؤمنين علي   في مسجد الكوفة

[img]http://rds.yahoo.com/S=96062883/K=imam+ali/v=2/TID=DFIM_1/l=IVS/*-http://www.al-hussaini.net/photogallery/HOLY%20PLACES/Addressing%20place%20of%20Imam%20Ali%20a.s.%20in%2  0Mosque%20Kofa.jpg[/img]


معجزات أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام
في محرم من عام 1420 في أثناء تحضير الطعام في
احدى الحسينيات بالكويت لاحظ شخص أثناء تقطيع
حبة البطاطا ظهور صورة عليها وعند التدقيق فيها
اتضح انها صورة لسيف الامام امير المؤمنين
عليه السلام




في قول لرسول الله صلوات الله وسلامه عليه يقول
(أنا كالشمس وعلي كالقمر)
وهذه رسالة من جامعة اوسلو بالنرويج يقرون فيها
بظهور كلمة علي على القمر من الفضاء
هذه الرسالة




وهذه صورة القمر من الفضاء

 

تحياتي للجميع
دمعه حزن[/glow]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

جزاكِ الله خيراً ...

وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالكِ ..

مشكوره على الموضوع ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]هلا اخوي شبكة

الشكر لك على هالمرور الطيب

تسلم اخوي على الرد الجميل

ولا تحرمنا من هالطله

تحياتي [/glow]

----------


## سيف الحب

مشكوره اختي موضوع في غاية الروعه

----------


## ملك العشاق

مشكورة مشرفتنا على الصور

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]
هلا بسيف الحب

وملك العشاق

الشكر لكم اخواني على المرور الكريم

تسلموو وتسلم لي هالردود الحلوة

لا تحرمونا هالطله

اختكم
دمعه حزن[/glow]

----------


## ميمو

يعطيك العافية دمعة حزن
يسلمو

----------


## بنوته

سبحان الله  

 مشكوره على الموضوع

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلاً بالصبايا

مشكورين ميمو وبنوته على المرور الكريم

ويسلمووو على الرد والتعقيب

ولا تحرمونا هالطلة

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## شجن

بارك الله فيك خيوه

ومشكورة

----------


## دمعه حزن

مرحبا بشجوووونتنا

الشكر لك خيو على المرور الكريم

يسلموووو على الرد الحلوووووو

لا تحرمينا هالطلة


تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]
الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه اخيه .. على هالصور الرائعه .. 
  فــرات[/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلاً فرات

ألف شكر لك على المرور الكريم

ويسلمووو على الرد الحلووو

دمتي لنا بخير

تحياتي 
دمعه حزن

----------


## القلب المرح

يعطيش ربي الف عافيه  ماقصرتي
وشكرا لك على هذا الجهد المبذل
وتحياتي..

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلا مناسف

مشكوووووور اخوي على المرور الكريم

ويسلموووو على الرد الحلووو

لا تحرمنا هالطلة

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

مشكوره على الصور الجميله الرائعه

----------


## دمعه حزن

الشكر لك عاشقة على المرور الكريم

وتسلمي على التعقيب عشووووقة

لا تحرمينا هالطلة البهية

دمتم لنا بخير

----------


## زهرة الهدى

مشكورة أختي وعساش على القوة

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]أهلاً زهرة الهدى

تشكري على المرور الكريم

وسملت يمناك على الرد خيو

الله يعطيك العافيه

لا تحرمينا هالطلة

تحياتي
دمعه حزن[/glow]

----------


## حسااامــ

السلام عليكم

يسلموووو

الله يعطيش العافيه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ما طلعوا عندي !!!!*

*يسلموا*

----------

